# Portland Century



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Who's going this year and who has gone in the past? I just started riding again earlier this year and I'm not up to it yet, but I'll go next year. Sounds like a fun ride, probably less crowded and more enjoyable than the Bridge Pedal.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm planning on going this year, and it will be my first time. I'm hoping the weather is nice (overcast or sunny but not super hot). I did my first metric century last weekend when it was 95 degrees out, and I was DONE by the end of the 70 miles.

I'm interested to see how the climb to bull run is...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

b4 ford, 
You'd have no trouble doing the 50 miler. It's pretty flat and a good time. 
However, it's a little expensive for 50 miles and the "gourmet dinner" will fit in the palm of your hand.


----------

